# New to squatting and in need of destination advice



## adanisback (Sep 23, 2010)

Sup guys, fall break is starting soon for me and i was hoping to go squatting for the duration of the break. But this is going to be my first time squatting so I am in need of some location advice.

I was planning to take an amtrak to a good spot and then walk from the station to where ever. The amtrak runs from Miami Flordia to New York City, New York. 

Here is a link to all the stations my amtrak line serves if you want to take a look: Amtrak - Routes - Northeast - Silver Service / Palmetto

What are some good locations that you guys recommend?


----------



## pip (Sep 23, 2010)

lol amtrak. also: vacation squatting, way cool dude.


----------



## Murf (Sep 23, 2010)

two words , Turbo Retarded


----------



## Eden (Sep 23, 2010)

Squatting for the sake of squatting is a bad idea bro


----------



## adanisback (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not squatting for the sake of squatting i am doing this to give me a taste of what the rest of my life will be like.

As of right now i despise the way humanity currently is. Being forced through a educational pipeline onto a menial life full of working for a little green bill is not what i want to do with my life so i plan to finish college, work for a couple years then drop out of society for good. Because, i can't deal with all the bullshit humanity is putting out.

That is why i am squatting.


----------



## pip (Sep 23, 2010)

Hahahaha. Finish college and work for a few years? please... Quit now and guzzle freedom or gtfo..you dont need a degree to be homeless...Oh, and even if you squat after you become some sort of doctorate or professor or lawyer-doctor hybrid--By then the squats we know of will be gone.

Protip: go. NOW.


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2010)

pip said:


> Hahahaha. Finish college and work for a few years? please... Quit now and guzzle freedom or gtfo..you dont need a degree to be homeless...Oh, and even if you squat after you become some sort of doctorate or professor or lawyer-doctor hybrid--By then the squats we know of will be gone.
> 
> Protip: go. NOW.



for the win.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Sep 23, 2010)

Everybody's gonna mock the OP, but whatever. If he wants to squat for shits 'n' giggles, who are you guys to say that's wrong? I want to ride freights for scarcely better reasons.

But, serious response, there's empty houses in every city, mang. Especially with the state of this economy. Don't pick your cities based on which has the most abandoned homes (but if you do, fuck the coast, go to Detroit - when I was last there, it looked like half of the buildings were abandoned). Pick your cities based on where you have friends, where the good music is, and which have the most amazing scenery. Wherever you go, you'll find a place you can squat. If you're asking for specific squats you can use, you're gonna be shit out of luck.

And if you want to have a law breaking adventure, what is half this site about? Fuck amtrak. Squatting is as risky and illegal as hopping, and nowhere near as much fun.

But, protip: read more on this site and think about how they'll take your questions. I don't care, I'll answer whatever anyone asks, but not everyone here has the open minds they'd like to claim.

mike


----------



## adanisback (Sep 23, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with wanting to finish college before dropping out, this is why we are individuals. 

But thanks for the post OP, ill keep looking around before deciding on a spot. 

@the douche posters :fuckoff:


----------



## finn (Sep 23, 2010)

Fall break is about a week, right? You know, going camping would be a much better use of your time. A week is about enough time to find a good place to squat for me, provided I don't have friends in the area. But as others have said it's more fun to travel, especially if it gets cold.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Sep 23, 2010)

adanisback said:


> But thanks for the post OP, ill keep looking around before deciding on a spot.


 
My bad, zoklet has me using internet slang now, and I feel bad about that. OP = original post or original poster, which would be you.

mike


----------



## pip (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not being a elitist asshole. I WANT you with us-- Free and drunk and carefree. Doing it now rather than later is key.


----------



## Gypsy Smile (Sep 23, 2010)

I think Its a great Idea to Go to college and do what you want to do.Hell, You know what they Say, Keep your enemies Closer.
Learning first hand what goes on through our corporations and Schools is one Step towards deciding on how exactly how to fix all the broken pieces our society has managed to shatter across America.

For example, WALMART.
It is the Epitimy of ALL EVIL. BUt a part of me wants to work there So I can Learn their Methods, Gain their trust, and no exactly how to DESTROY THEM.

Pip, Please with all do respect sir,quit dipping your toes into the sand of Judgement. Those little specks are hard to wash out with no water around. You big bully

-Gypsy


----------



## Monkeywrench (Sep 23, 2010)

In my asshole opinion, vacation squatters/riders only blow shit up for the rest of us. You could try staying in school and maybe telling people you do this kind of stuff. People do it all of the time.


----------



## adanisback (Sep 23, 2010)

Monkeywrench said:


> In my asshole opinion, vacation squatters/riders only blow shit up for the rest of us. You could try staying in school and maybe telling people you do this kind of stuff. People do it all of the time.


 
I do not plan to be a vacation squatter for very long, i just want to finish out college (Philosophy degree if it makes any difference) then drop out. It's just a personal choice of mine I've made.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 23, 2010)

I could be an asshole right now but I've been an asshole for a week or so, so this will be my good deed post. 

a week isn't enough time to go traveling and find a good squat then go traveling back to college so my advice is to start local. start by getting to know the local street trash (you could learn a thing or two from them) and start scoping for abandoned or vacant houses. when you find one with potential (a possible entrance that is out of sight) you open that sucker up under cover of night and you got your first squat and are on your way to become king of hobos. being a local squat you can squat and go to college at the same time.


----------



## pip (Sep 23, 2010)

lol, Like i said before--I'm not trying to be a dick. I've had plenty a friend who was 'TOTALLY GONNA HIT THE ROAD' after highschool,then college, then something else.It just smells of procrastination. Also im horrifically drunk, so maybe its entirely possible im being a dick,I dunno. I DID pm him with the info for my fave town to squat in, so like i said--I WANT to see the bugger out there. thats one less for the machine, ya know? I'm the last person to ever bully someone around-I'm usually pretty rediculously friendly, like some sort of large drunken dog of some kind.


----------



## adanisback (Sep 23, 2010)

haha pip i feel ya, good advice on starting local phoenix, i will definitely try to find out about the squatting around my area.


----------



## metalsquatter (Nov 24, 2010)

but isnt squatting about the pure adventure i mean i didnt plan my first squat adventure i just hitched the east coast but i suggest cleveland ohio thats where i had the best time at they have this place called rascal house pizza and they done bleach the food they throw out and its a warm place to kick it without having to worrie about cops or assholes running you off and if you have a tent there are plenty of p[laces to sleep untill you find a place to squat i stayed at a few squats that i wont mention but i can tell u the desto squat they closed down and you can either walk around the town or ride the buss great spange spot and a plasma donation center to make beer money and soup kitchens for when u cant find some eats and props for finishing colledge so u have something to fall back on but since i got my charges taken cre of i can finally get back on the road best of luck dude man happy squatting


----------



## lykantropp (Nov 24, 2010)

okay so i thought this was all funny... thanks for the laughs.. pheonix is right, try local.. a week isnt very long, and its getting quite cold at night. i would take advantage of the reasources i had redily avail to me


----------



## bob freaky (Nov 25, 2010)

Try going to a rainbow gathering in ocala first camp out there for a month or so.


----------



## shittickit (Feb 15, 2011)

how does one drop out after they graduate? i always thought that was graduating and not getting a job


----------



## crustythadd23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha dood good luck on your shit..
i honestly think you should just stick to your school & jobs if you are already goin that route..
And there are no such thing as week trips while your squatting & riding trains
If you do hit the road you better keep your eyes n ears wide open & just play it safe


----------

